# Trying to get the SNL bumper effect (Mary Ellen Matthews)



## xypex982 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just toyed with a picture for a few minutes and got this so far. Any ideas of what the original picture before photoshop should have as far as lighting and such to help get the effect, and what more I should try to make the effect better?

Original





After





I dropped contrast, added a color cast and played with the saturation levels of all the colors.

Mary Ellen Mathews SNL work
http://www.jedroot.com/photogr/mem/matthews-portfolio.php


----------

